# The "haven't hauled since Fafi haul" huge haul!



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 23, 2008)

Friends and Family haul:





Face and Body foundation : N1 (Love!!)
Satin Taupe Eyeshadow
Magnetic Fields Eyeshadow
Dame Blush
Hot 'n' Saucy Tendertone
E-Z Baby Tendertone
Quite Natural Paintpot
Tropic Glow Slimshine
Pleasureseeker Lipstick
Naked Space Lipglass
Party Mate Lipstick
Hey, Salior Lusterglass





(I didn't get this all at once!)
Revlon Not Just Nudes Creme Shadows
Revlon A Floral Affair Blush Hushed blush (left) and Honey Bunch (Right)
Revlon Fabulash Mascara (black)
Physicians formula Plump Potion Mascara Ultra Black (LOVE!)
Monistat Chafing Gel
Prestige Eyeliner in White
Old Navy flavored Lip Balms in Mint Lemonade and Green Apple Mint (Love!)
Jane Blush in Blushing Plum
Jane Be Pure Mineral Blush in Tender Blush
Jordana Lip Shines in Pink Grapefruit and Watermelon Punch





Dove Go fresh energize Shampoo, Conditioner and Two pack of soap 
This stuff smells so amazing, It's smells like summer!





Purple Caboodles case!


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 23, 2008)

great haul!

I was thinking abut changing to Face &Body foundation for the summer...can you tell me what you use to apply it and what you like most about it? TIA


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_great haul!

I was thinking abut changing to Face &Body foundation for the summer...can you tell me what you use to apply it and what you like most about it? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use the 187 to apply it. 
I like it because its not as sheer as select tint but not as heavy as studio fix fluid. It goes on sooo natural and flawless.


----------



## darkishstar (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 24, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 24, 2008)

Great haul!!  And I love the Revlon Floral Affair blushes!! My fav is probably Peachy Keen!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 24, 2008)

you haven't hauled since fafi! you poor thing!
im happy you hauled, it looks fantastic


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_you haven't hauled since fafi! you poor thing!
im happy you hauled, it looks fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha!
Thanks! My mom got all excited when she got the 15% email.
I liked some things from heatherette but I didn't need them. I also will be buying a bedroom furniture from Pb teen which is A lot for the new house.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_haha!
Thanks! My mom got all excited when she got the 15% email.
I liked some things from heatherette but I didn't need them. I also will be buying a bedroom furniture from Bp teen which is A lot for the new house._

 

oohh I love bedroom furniture! its so nice having a room that you love the look of


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_oohh I love bedroom furniture! its so nice having a room that you love the look of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm getting the Lilac collection. I'm even getting the Smart Vanity which is my dream vanity!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_I'm getting the Lilac collection. I'm even getting the Smart Vanity which is my dream vanity!_

 

That vanity is so amazing! I wish I could put my makeup on sitting at that every morning! fantastiic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enjoy it, if you feel up to it, once you get everything post a picture of your room for us in the say cheese section, or take a pic of your vanity and makeup for the traincase section, i'm sure a lot of us would love to see it


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_That vanity is so amazing! I wish I could put my makeup on sitting at that every morning! fantastiic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enjoy it, if you feel up to it, once you get everything post a picture of your room for us in the say cheese section, or take a pic of your vanity and makeup for the traincase section, i'm sure a lot of us would love to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I will!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 24, 2008)

oooh lovely haul, i hope it was worth the wait! neo sci fi as def. been my favourite collection since fafi


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_oooh lovely haul, i hope it was worth the wait! neo sci fi as def. been my favourite collection since fafi_

 
It was! 
When my mom saw the neon orange packaging, She was shocked how bright it was! I was too!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow, what a haul!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice haul!! That Dove stuff really does smell amazing!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## n_c (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice haul...enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jun 24, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

enjoy


----------



## vanillasoy_milk (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_great haul!

I was thinking abut changing to Face &Body foundation for the summer...can you tell me what you use to apply it and what you like most about it? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  i just apply it with my fingers, i works great it looks natural!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_Nice haul!! That Dove stuff really does smell amazing!!_

 
I want to get the body wash next time! It smells so crisp and summery!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 25, 2008)

gr8 haul
enjoy !!


----------



## Ciani (Jun 26, 2008)

Very nice haul!


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice haul =D


----------

